# Welcome home rocket bike



## ratdaddy (Jan 15, 2011)

This is one of the original 28 alexander rocket bikes i got when i bought out the shop in 1985.i had gave it too a friend of mine that had worked there in the 50;s and 60's.mostly bike repair and making the flashlight holders for the us army.the friend has passed on now so i had the chance to buy it back.so my kids where out at 8 am this morning to make the score.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 15, 2011)

What vintage is that? Very neat!


----------



## JAcycle (Jan 15, 2011)

Its an "Alexander Rocket" made in Perris Texas circa 1937.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 15, 2011)

JAcycle said:


> Its an "Alexander Rocket" made in Perris Texas circa 1937.




Thanks JA!


----------



## popawheelie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi there, would you mind letting us know the present value of this  bike? It looks new. NO one has one of those on the strand.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 15, 2011)

Rockets are cool! Crude as can be, but very cool.  Here's my 26" and scooter frame.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 15, 2011)

...so is that like a scooter for an adult??


----------



## ratdaddy (Jan 15, 2011)

Prior to WW11 there was a army camp north of paris.there was 1,000's of germans there so there alot of troops also totals of about 405,000.thru the war.so lil old paris was a busy place.there were 5 movies in town and some on the base.Mr.alex had a motorcycle/bike shop down town.he figured out that renting bike was a great money maker.you could rent a bicycle for 1.00 a day or a rocket for alot more.needless to say the rockets didnt get as much of use.i have some pics of bikes down town and hope to post some soon.the scooters used a small gas powered washing machine motor kinda like a maytag with a pedal you pushed down with your foot to tighten the belt.i had one running at one time.scarry.but it would get you around town.Mr alex was a very inventive old guy and made alot of money.he made the bikes ,the rental,the flashlight holders and potato peelers for the us army .more to come


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 15, 2011)

It looks like he used a Spirogragh to design it.

It looks like it was designed to be dropped from the air via parachute, sort of like the folding B.S.A.


----------



## frogger1903 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ratdaddy - Looking forward to photos and more history, very interesting !


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2011)

RD, thank you for the insite, looking forward to more stories/info...Thanks!


----------



## ratdaddy (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is a couple of pics i thought you all might like too see.alexanders flashlight holder ad.one of his holders.and pic of one of the old movies down town paris.this was taken one block over for the old bike shop.HALF THE KIDS IN TOWN WORKED AT ONE TIME OR ANOTHER MAKING THOSE LIGHT HOLDERS.HE HAD A CONTRACT WITH THE ARMY AND MADE ALOT OF MONEY


----------



## stoney (Oct 29, 2013)

popawheelie said:


> Hi there, would you mind letting us know the present value of this  bike? It looks new. NO one has one of those on the strand.
> Thanks, Mike




For the past couple of years there has been a Rocket Bike on ebay on and off. They seem to want about $5500.00 for it. I just saw it again recently. No takers at this point I guess.  This is only the 3 rd one I have ever seen in print or cyber, I have never seen one in person. I guess it is going to be tough to put a real value on one because there are so few. I guess the price comes down to whatever---------


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 29, 2013)

I have one of the handle bar flashlight holders.
It's like a bear trap!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 29, 2013)

I have never seen one of those bikes! Very cool!!! I want two!


----------



## Infared (Apr 19, 2020)

JAcycle said:


> Its an "Alexander Rocket" made in Perris Texas circa 1937.



I have a scooter frame interested in any info to bring it back to life. Thsnks


----------

